# Ruger Single Ten



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.ruger.com/products/newModelS ... odels.html

I guess it was about time they made something that competed with the US Firearms Model 12/22 but I wonder how successful this model will be?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Interesting.. I hear they are also thinking about doing a SP101 in 22lr also.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Bax* said:


> http://www.ruger.com/products/newModelSingleSixSingleTen/models.html
> 
> I guess it was about time they made something that competed with the US Firearms Model 12/22 but I wonder how successful this model will be?


Tough call. I'd say that it will outsell the 12/22 for sure based on price point. The question is whether it will sell better than the Single-Six? On Ruger's site,the Single-Ten has the same list price as the convertible Single-Six. On one hand you get 10 shots and Firesights, and on the other you get 6 shots but can also shoot .22 WMR. I wonder why they didn't do the Single-Ten as a convertible? Cylinder walls to thin for magnum?

Bringing out the SP101 in .22 again would be great! I don't get why they stopped making them in the first place. Maybe a convertible DA like this one from Taurus:


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Being the owner of a Single-Six - for me and my family it is almost only used for .22 LR. I think I'm in the majority for doing that. Seeing as how loading and unloading a SA revolver is really tedious, a 10-shot .22 LR would probably be better! 5 reloading sessions per box/50 as opposed to 8.3 with the 6-shooter.
So for me, if the Single-Ten had been available for the same price as the Single-Six convertible, I would have bought it.

There is also the factor that the .22 Mag uses a .224" bullet and the .22 LR a .222". So the convertible guns use a slightly oversize bore (than standard .22 LR) to accommodate the Mag.
So it is entirely possible that the .22 LR-only Single-Ten _might_ be more accurate.

I would think the cylinder wall thing would be why there is no convertible .22 Mag version.
The Firesights work great (_I have them on a Buck Mark_) but take some getting used to, looks-wise, on a SA revolver.

The stainless steel/rosewood grip version is the most expensive Ruger version of the Single-Six. I would hope that Ruger offers a cheaper blue/black plastic grip version of the Single-Ten soon. That would drop the price by $50+.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Now they have another new one... the 77/357
http://www.ruger.com/products/rotaryMag ... odels.html

Thoughts on this one?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm not sure what I think about the 77/357. There's plenty of lever guns available in .357 mag already, so this kind of seems like something that caters mostly to die hard bolt fans. An 18.50" barrel Marlin 1894 will hold 9 rounds vs. the Ruger's 5, is pretty close in weight, and 2 inches shorter overall than the Ruger. The Ruger will be nicer to load/unload.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I wonder who the target buyer is? The .357 lever guns are mostly just for the fun of it. A .357 scoped bolt action doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Instead of the 77/357 I wished that they would bring back the .44 magnum carbine and make it avilable also in .357 magnum. Now that was one sweet shooting rifle.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> Instead of the 77/357 I wished that they would bring back the .44 magnum carbine and make it avilable also in .357 magnum. Now that was one sweet shooting rifle.


Are you talking about those leaver guns they used to make?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> Critter said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of the 77/357 I wished that they would bring back the .44 magnum carbine and make it avilable also in .357 magnum. Now that was one sweet shooting rifle.
> ...


No it was a semi automatic 44 mag carbine with the rotary magizine. They discontinued it in the late 70's I believe. You can find them on GunBroker but they only made it in 44 mag.

Here is a picture of one for sale on Gunbroker

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=237168939


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh I've never seen that model before. That would make sense to use that platform in this instance


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I know the Deerfield a little bit. I remember shooting my uncle's as a kid. I don't know if he still has it or not. Did .44 Specials cycle ok, or were they strictly .44 Magnum? 

The other gun they discontinued that I thought was kind of neat were those police carbines. They were available in 9mm or .40 S&W and they accepted the same mags as the P series pistols, so you could carry a carbine and a pistol and only needed one type of magazine for both. They weren't pretty, but the concept was kinda cool, I thought. Too bad Ruger didn't have a .45 ACP version.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I have one of those. Very nice shooting firearms. :O•-:



Critter said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Critter said:
> ...


----------

